# Carp in moving water



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Throughout the years I have done alot of fishing and i have noticed that i see nice sized carp in streams when i smallmouth fish. I do a little carp fishing particularly in reservoirs. I have used worm, corn, wheaties, oats, and bread for carp. I have tried to target carp in moving water using corn/worms (because they dont dissolve) but with no luck. My question is, has anyone targeted carp in moving water and if so what rigs do you use and what type of bait? Do you look for soft bottoms or do you fish where you see the carp?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

what i do in moving water is use a marabu jig or buck tail type of jig and just rapidly flic it off the bottom and itll get a strike after a while of working it idk if your in to it but i like fly fishing for carp a brown wolly bugger worked great for me


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if a fly rod would bring some of these fish in, especially in current. At least the outfits i could afford wouldn't be able to handle them. Some of the fish i see are well over 20lbs at least they look it in the water. I might try a jig with a spinning rod, might even tip it with a nightcrawler and see how it works. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have caught 10pound steelhead 15 pound white amures aka grass carp on my fly rod i mean you can catch any fish on any rod long as your drag is set right and the way you bring the fish in is what matters but yea i would say if you dont fly fish to use a spinnign rod will do just fine but if your gonna fish for carp in moving water i would hurry befor it gets cold good luck


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah that's true. Thanks.


----------

